# Cat is pregnant but we are both confused



## hannah100877 (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi all, 
my cat is pregnant for the first time and we are both confused about what is supposed to happen. It is day 63 today and my cat is anxious, she has been crying for most of the day but that may just be because i separated her from the other cat in another room, although i did that yesterday and she was not crying like this. But anyhow, i see a lot of movement in the abdominal area but she is not showing any signs of nesting, does not pay attention to any of the areas i tried to make her comfortable in. She lays around most of the time for the past few days and she has not been eating that much. It took her about three tries to pee just now. Are we close to the delivery? And if yes then why don't i see that she makes a nest or tries to hide away? Can someone help me out? Please?

Thank you
Anna


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I would be of NO help at all but there are a few breeders on this forum that are very experienced in pregnancies and I'm sure you'll hear from one of them soon.

Good luck! Post pics when they are cute and fluffy!


----------



## hannah100877 (Jul 13, 2003)

hey thanks for replying, i am just really nervous though and of course i will post a pic of the kitties when they get here 
Anna[/img]


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

I would watch her closely. She may have thought she had to pee but it could have been the pressure of labor. My cat had her baby in the litter bow even though she had a nest. You should see a mucous plug kind of bloody tinged when it is almost time. It is normal for them to not eat as much or even stop even the last few days before queening. If you have a rectal thermometer try to get her temp. If she was in labor it should be slightly elevated. A norm temp is about 100 -101 degrees F.
You may see her having a contraction and bearing down. Once you note that keep track of time and if she appears to be pushing for a hour or more call your vet and ask if they feel you should bring her in. Most cats do well by themselves but there are some instances where they need some assistance like if a baby was too big for the birth canal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

She's close to giving birth all right  Keep an eye on her and don't leave her unattended. She might need some help. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Is there any news? I hope all is going well.


----------

